# A Simple Whiskey Tumbler



## CutterNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

I wanted to turn something useful. Since I like scotch, it was pretty easy to select a project. This is a piece of spalted large leaf maple from my firewood pile. I finished it by melting 50/50 carnuba/beeswax on the inside with a heat gun, so it filled in solidly. The outside is the same wax mix buffed in. I have no idea if this will hold up over time, but I sure like the feel of it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 26, 2020)

Denis, that is very cool!!!!!!!!!! what I am envious about though is when you said "firewood pile"...……..ugh

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2020)

Cool! If it isn’t liquid proof, you’ll just have to drink faster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## CutterNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Denis, that is very cool!!!!!!!!!! what I am envious about though is when you said "firewood pile"...……..ugh



I hear you Garry. I feel that way when I see people pulling oak and walnut out of their firewood piles. Mine typically has maple, alder, cedar and firs. I'm crap for splitting wood any more though. I take to look long to think through each piece of wood before committing it to the burn pile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice job and so useful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2020)

I like the size and shape of it, looks perfect for 3 fingers of whiskey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> I like the size and shape of it, looks perfect for 3 fingers of whiskey!


That it is. I like really peaty scotch and the smell of the wood and wax just makes it even better too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 26, 2020)

Slainte!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Nothing likes chunk of firewood to sooth your day! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Sep 1, 2020)

I like the look of it. Simple and comfy. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice. I like a good sip now and then. I like the looks of it....
I'll have to bookmark this to check in later on to see how it held up for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 3, 2020)

So, the wax finish did not hold up. I need a plan B. The problem is, I may have to make a new cup to get a different finish to stick. Maybe, the scotch I drank took tye wax off pretty well.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2020)

why not just leave it? I use a wooden spoon that has no finish and it's fine. My coffee cups develop stains over time but I still have favorites. I suppose when the finish starts wearing off on the outside and your hand's wet its time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 4, 2020)

I agree with David. Just let it age naturally. Most any finish you use will deteriorate over time and some may impart a bad flavor to you scotch. Maple in its natural state is pretty much odorless and it should hold up well to the alcohol. Just wash it by hand with a mild detergent and you may have to sand off the raised fibers after a few washings.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 4, 2020)

Another thought, make one out of white oak. That's what scotch is aged in. What could be better than that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

OK. I'll run with this one with no finish and just see what happens. I love the white oak idea.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Another thought, make one out of white oak. That's what scotch is aged in. What could be better than that?





CutterNorth said:


> I love the white oak idea.


If you make it to the same design as this tumbler, you will probably find you have to drink faster - end grain oak is porous.

Think about an oak barrel and the surfaces that meet the contents - the staves are all side grain, and the end plates are side grain.

Some folks like to hammer down their scotch, but I prefer to sip ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 5, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> If you make it to the same design as this tumbler, you will probably find you have to drink faster - end grain oak is porous.
> 
> Think about an oak barrel and the surfaces that meet the contents - the staves are all side grain, and the end plates are side grain.
> 
> Some folks like to hammer down their scotch, but I prefer to sip ...



Good to know. I just learning which woods are open and which woods are closed.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2020)

CutterNorth said:


> So, the wax finish did not hold up. I need a plan B. The problem is, I may have to make a new cup to get a different finish to stick. Maybe, the scotch I drank took tye wax off pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 193013


it might have good results if stabilized

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 13, 2020)

CutterNorth said:


> OK. I'll run with this one with no finish and just see what happens. I love the white oak idea.


Not sure if maple will do well, but remember, oak barrels are burned out to some level prior to setting up whisky for aging. If you like a good peaty scotch, you might try a little flame hardening and light sanding/burnishing. Might need to do some experimenting myself, Lagavulin 16 might be even better in a smoked out cup. 

Also, food safe oils once completely cured shouldn't be pulled out by alcohol, I don't think...(?), so a good pure tung oil soaking and curing might work, though it might take while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 13, 2020)

My scotch of choice is Ardbeg Ten, so I'm cool with peat. I had someone else suggest polymerized tung oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 13, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> If you make it to the same design as this tumbler, you will probably find you have to drink faster - end grain oak is porous.
> 
> Think about an oak barrel and the surfaces that meet the contents - the staves are all side grain, and the end plates are side grain.
> 
> Some folks like to hammer down their scotch, but I prefer to sip ...



The end grain pores of white oak are not like the end grain of red oak. I've seen this demonstrated by a guy blowing through a piece 8" long into a glass of water. Red oak lets the air right on thru and you see bubbles in the water. White oak does not allow air thru. While I've not tried to make a tumbler with white oak, it should hold scotch just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I agree with David. Just let it age naturally. Most any finish you use will deteriorate over time and some may impart a bad flavor to you scotch. Maple in its natural state is pretty much odorless and it should hold up well to the alcohol. Just wash it by hand with a mild detergent and you may have to sand off the raised fibers after a few washings.



I would for sure not use any detergent. Alcohol alone will kill most bacteria and the wood itself unfinished will suck up any man made cleaning agent...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The end grain pores of white oak are not like the end grain of red oak. I've seen this demonstrated by a guy blowing through a piece 8" long into a glass of water. Red oak lets the air right on thru and you see bubbles in the water. White oak does not allow air thru. While I've not tried to make a tumbler with white oak, it should hold scotch just fine.
> 
> View attachment 193529


Lol. Duncan is also right on this. Your buddy must have tough lungs... and also not tough enough for capillary action.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2020)

Tony said:


> I like the size and shape of it, looks perfect for 3 fingers of whiskey!



Would that be 5 fingers for you..?..


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The end grain pores of white oak are not like the end grain of red oak. I've seen this demonstrated by a guy blowing through a piece 8" long into a glass of water. Red oak lets the air right on thru and you see bubbles in the water. White oak does not allow air thru. While I've not tried to make a tumbler with white oak, it should hold scotch just fine.
> 
> View attachment 193529



You forgot to mention Tylosis, the white oak group has tylosis (tyloses) clogging the pores so that capillary action will not readily work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 14, 2020)

I think Denis needs to turn a couple of these and see what happens. Experimentation is good. As for detergent soaking into wood, that doesn't seem to happen with wooden spoons, spatulas, spurtles, etc. And if an unscented detergent is used, I doubt it will affect the taste of the scotch. 
All wine glasses in high-end restaurants are cleaned with a detergent that will not leave the glass with a residual scent. https://www.amazon.com/Restaurant-Crystal-Clean-Professional-Cleaning/dp/B00AY6XNLI


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2020)

I've always cleaned wooden utensils with vinegar, i don't want dyes and petroleum based products in my food. I don't even drink out of plastic for the same reasons. 

As far as the white oak, yes it does not pass liquids like red does. Now if we were talking ship building or thick stuff like cutting boards I would agree. Thin walled end grain turned items? Not a chance I would try it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 15, 2020)

If we could get Denis to turn a couple of them, I'd try it with my favorite bourbon Woodford Reserve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2020)

DiamondFinish Clear - Clear Coat - Non-Yellowing - High Gloss 1K Clear Coat


A tough Clear Coat that can be applied Direct To Metal or over other coatings. This water clear high gloss clear coat remains permanently flexible and is able to perform in the toughest environments without yellowing, cracking or peeling. Can be used as a protective coating on aluminum wheels...



www.kbs-coatings.com





I've used this stuff with great success before and it can withstand anything thrown at it. It would be a good sealant but then there's the whole food safe topic... once cured fully it shouldn't be a problem but I'm on the fence on what I consume stuff out of.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I think Denis needs to turn a couple of these and see what happens.



@FranklinWorkshops , I'm with you. Clearly this needs extensive testing. Now, where can a guy on the West coast get some white oak......?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 15, 2020)

What thickness do you need? I know I don't have any but others on here might be willing to trade you some for a tumbler. If no one steps up with the oak, I'll buy a piece from Hearne Hardwoods and do a trade with you. Rick has 12/4 in stock.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2020)

CutterNorth said:


> @FranklinWorkshops , I'm with you. Clearly this needs extensive testing. Now, where can a guy on the West coast get some white oak......?



I have a bunch cut for firewood but nothing dry for woodworking. If ya want it its yours for price of shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> I have a bunch cut for firewood but nothing dry for woodworking. If ya want it its yours for price of shipping.



Firewood will work. I'd need pieces that could measure 3"x3"x4" at least. Kind of like a peppermill blank, but they don't need to be so uniform of course. I'd pay for a flat rate box full, plus a reasonable handling fee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2020)

Give me a through the weekend and I should have something for ya.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

AWESOME!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven't forgot about this... the weekend got crazy busy. I will have time this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 21, 2020)

No sweat. We all have plenty of projects, and this is certainly not a priority. I would like to do it eventually, so I'll keep checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 26, 2020)

Had to go outback and grab a stump so this is wet as it comes.... i was also out of anchor seal (the can I had was misleading since it was empty) so I waxed the ends for you. Fits perfect in a regional rate box A, i thought this was a MFRB but once cut and fit I realized it was not.

@CutterNorth me your address so I can make sure this box isn't gonna cost a fortune to ship to you. I can always switch to a MFRB if I stop and grab some.

Just shipping cost is all I ask. Oh, and a tumbler for Larry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CutterNorth (Sep 26, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> @CutterNorth me your address so I can make sure this box isn't gonna cost a fortune to ship to you.


 PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## CutterNorth (Oct 1, 2020)

Whiskey tumbler 2.0 is about to kick off. Thanks Cody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2020)

And besides .....you gotta have more wooden whiskey cups ....for when friends come over....Superbowl sunday...or 
yer kids 21st..

I love it .....Just let yer whiskey season your new set of wooden drinking ...lil cups....

Now there must be a Scottish Professional Whiskey Maker out there somewhere in the glen to advise us on this most delicate and worthwhile subject as I am sure some of us enjoy a sip now and again.


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2020)

Can I order one sir....? A dark one ,,,I could even send you the timber?


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 20, 2020)

Can’t wait to hear and see how it turns out!


----------

